# Canadian Female ENTJ and, I believe, an 8w7.



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

stiletto said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a late 20-something Canadian newlywed. I stumbled across this forum via a friend who is really into personality typing. From all the tests I've taken, I am an *ENTJ *100%. I just took two Ennagram tests and registered a *8w7 *as the top score twice and a 1w2 in second place; sexual variant. I read that this type of personality is usually erroneously resulted for females, but I've taken it more than once and found it fairly accurate in description so far (hence the thread title). With the Socionics test, I got SEE (thought I'm still trying to understand what that means). I'm looking to explore other tests as well.
> 
> ...



A lot of similarities, which is cool, but weird, that's normally not a thing. Welcome to PerC


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> Hi, Canadian female ENTJ. I'm a guy and I can tell you; your shoes are awesome!!!! Not as in I'd wear them of course but as in... IDK they are bad ass!


Thank you, kindly! =D


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Aubbs said:


> A lot of similarities, which is cool, but weird, that's normally not a thing. Welcome to PerC


Similarities between ENTJ and 8w7 but weird? Could you elaborate? I'm not as familiar with the Ennagram stuff.


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

stiletto said:


> Similarities between ENTJ and 8w7 but weird? Could you elaborate? I'm not as familiar with the Ennagram stuff.



That is just it, I have yet to meet another female ENTJ 8w7 until you. Plus you like shoes like me... A lot. This will be fun


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Aubbs said:


> That is just it, I have yet to meet another female ENTJ 8w7 until you. Plus you like shoes like me... A lot. This will be fun


For the record, I also adore Thor. LOL


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

We maybe the same person...


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Aubbs said:


> View attachment 86211


I may never leave this thread. :laughing:


----------



## W W (Dec 13, 2016)

stiletto said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a late 20-something Canadian newlywed. I stumbled across this forum via a friend who is really into personality typing. From all the tests I've taken, I am an *ENTJ *100%. I just took two Ennagram tests and registered a *8w7 *as the top score twice and a 1w2 in second place; sexual variant. I read that this type of personality is usually erroneously resulted for females, but I've taken it more than once and found it fairly accurate in description so far (hence the thread title). With the Socionics test, I got SEE (thought I'm still trying to understand what that means). I'm looking to explore other tests as well.
> 
> ...


Canadian ENTJ female 8w7 here as well. Also love Thor rock and have huge shoe obsession. Although my boot collection surpasses the shoes lol. Welcome ! I however am a scorpio mid 30s.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

W W said:


> Canadian ENTJ female 8w7 here as well. Also love Thor rock and have huge shoe obsession. Although my boot collection surpasses the shoes lol. Welcome ! I however am a scorpio mid 30s.


Welcome!

Well, it's been a long time since I made this post and I have a better understanding of MBTI and Enneagram.

I'm actually an ENTJ 8w9/3w2/6w5 aka The Justice Fighter, social variant (close enough haha). Hubby is an ISFP 9w8/2w1/6w7 aka the Good Samaritan, also a social variant. 
I just gave birth to our son in November. No idea what his type is, it's way too early to tell.


----------

